# Puppy ear - normal?



## Moss26 (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, I was at the vet cardiologist today - long story on my other thread today - and one of the technicians went off about my pup's right ear doing the "comb over" thing. She told me horror stories that, "left untreated, the ear will 'cement' and stay like that forever." Then she made a makeshift splint out of gauze, stuck it in his ear, and taped it up. 

This is my first pup and he is 9 weeks old...I guess the logic seemed to make sense. From what I have read though, they will go through a bunch of different stages and I do not need to start taping them up. 

I'm just a neurotic new parent that needs some reassurance. Thanks! 

Here is a pic:


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

i have NEVER seen a german shepherd who's ears did not stand up on their own!
i am positive that this person is full of it.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

He is adorable I just got my first shepherd puppy a couple months ago and one of her ears was kinda crooked/floppy and it has straightened out nicely without anyones help. From what I understand it can go either way, so I don't know if doing anything helps or aggravates it. Either way--straight or floppy your puppy is cute!!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

juliejujubean said:


> i have NEVER seen a german shepherd who's ears did not stand up on their own!
> i am positive that this person is full of it.



I've seen a couple that have both floppy ears or one floppy/crooked ear and they were older. I thought mine was going to keep a crooked ear, but so far its looking straighter every day..but I do agree that this person didn't know what they were talking about.


----------



## Magnolia (Jul 18, 2011)

My avatar shows Grendel with the comb over ear. I love all the funny stages. He's 4.5 months old and both ears have been up for ages. There is no need for you to be worried about a puppy so young.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

CUTE!!! Don't worry about his ears, especially at this age, just enjoy all of the crazy/adorable ear stages they have!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my last GSD's ears didn't stand untill
he was 6 months old. the GSD i have now ears
stood up at 5 months old. in both cases the ears
did the ear dance, "up down and all around". the
ears are one more thing that'll make you lose weight.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

That tech needs to be fired! Your pup is 9 weeks old, not at all unusual for the ears not to be up yet. Yes sometimes the ears don't go up on their own but that is the vast miniority. If they aren't up by 5.5 months then you can provide them some support. There is absolutly no need at 9 weeks. 

Here are some pictures of the different stages the ears go through:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/145073-ear-stages-pictorial.html


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I absolutely would not mess with his ears at THIS age. Mine have always stood by 4 months but I know others can give advice if they don't come up. This is perfectly normal for his ears.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Follow the link in my signiture to se Ez's comb over ear... That ear was the first one to come up. Here is pic when we got him.










That ear now...











Actually the other ear is still alittle soft and the tip dips in the evenings. Its trying to stand fully though and should be up 100% within the week since its making noticeable progress each day...

Vet tech was full of it...


----------



## GSD2 (Jan 27, 2012)

Cute!! Yes, please don't listen to that vet tech, you could damage those ears by messing with them at this age. They ususally go up for good after the teething stage is over. Mine was close to 5 months before they were up to stay. Enjoy the cute puppy ear stage!


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

llombardo said:


> I've seen a couple that have both floppy ears or one floppy/crooked ear and they were older. I thought mine was going to keep a crooked ear, but so far its looking straighter every day..but I do agree that this person didn't know what they were talking about.


??? really now.. do you think it was a mix? I have never heard of a floppy eared gsd.. 


on the other hand i wish i had the puppy ear stage... i got her with one ear straight up at 8 weeks... by 10 they both were up and have been up.


----------



## Moss26 (Oct 6, 2011)

Sounds like a pretty unanimous call to take the tape off! Will do. 

This whole ear thing is hilarious to me - I am really looking forward to see what's going to be in fashion for the spring...comb overs are so last winter.

Thanks so much for the immediate responses, advice, and pics.

Rob - that first pic looks just like my boy...so funny that's the first ear to go up.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Why do techs think they know so much? The wonky ear stage is so fun, I never got to experience it much, my pups ears were up and never went down at 10 weeks(both pups) 
Take lots of pics!!!


----------



## Moss26 (Oct 6, 2011)

Yes - lot's of pics...I love the timeline that some people have done.

Question: Why is there such a big time gap with some ears going up at 8-9 weeks and others taking 6+ months. That just seems like such a long development period especially in dog time...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Showlines usually go up slower than working lines. Ears are heavier/larger with a fuzzier coat(generalizing) so go up a bit slower.
Many of the SL's are a bit bigger boned too, so they grow into those ears just fine.
Some have to have help/taping or gluing to get them to stand.


----------

